# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  فطائر اللبنه بالزعتر المقلية ..

## همس الصمت

*طبق لذيييذ وشهي ..*
*يسلم الايااادي يااارب..* 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اليوم هموس جايبة الكم طبق لذيذ
وخفيف مرة ..
والاهم إنه سهل ..
و إلي هو
فطائر اللبنه بالزعتر المقلية ..
المكونات ..
3 كاسات طحين ،
 
كأس ماء و ربع كأس زيت 

ملعقة خميرة صغيرة ..
تخلط جميع المكونات مع بعضها البعض
حتى تتكون لدينا عجينة متماسكة
وطرية ..
 

وبعدها راح أتركها نصف ساعه
عشان تريح ..
وهذي بعد ما تركتها نصف ساعه
وأنتفخت ..
 
للحشوة ...
تحشى بالبنة 
 
أو بجبن مبشور ..
ثم نشكلها بالشكل الذي نرغب فيه 
 


وبعدها راح نغمسها في بيض 
 

وبعدها نحطها في الزعتر 
 
وبتصير مثل هيك 
 

ثم تقلى وتقدم ساخنة 

 

وهذا الصحن لأول رد .. 

 


وعلى قلوبكم بألف عافية
إن شاء الله ما تكون صعبه عليكم ..
تحياتي العطرة لكم ..
دمتم بكل خير ...
أختكم 
همــــــ الصمـــــت ــــــــــــس ..

----------


## linanono

ابداع والله كل طبخاتش ابداع يا هموسة تسلم ايديش والله يخليش لينا ويكثر من طبخاتش الجميلة واللذيذة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمييييييين يالغلا على هيييك وصف شهي،،*
*الله يعطيج الف الف عاااافيه ع الطبق الراائع،،*
*دووم بانتظااار اشهى الاكلات من يدج،،*
*دمتي بعين الله عزيزتي،،*
*تحياااااتي،،*

----------


## همس الصمت

> ابداع والله كل طبخاتش ابداع يا هموسة تسلم ايديش والله يخليش لينا ويكثر من طبخاتش الجميلة واللذيذة



 
هلا هلا هلا 
بيك خيتي
تشرفت بتواجدك الجميل في متصفحي
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
لاعدمت هالتواجد أبداً ..
دمتِ موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *تسلمييييييين يالغلا على هيييك وصف شهي،،*
> *الله يعطيج الف الف عاااافيه ع الطبق الراائع،،*
> *دووم بانتظااار اشهى الاكلات من يدج،،*
> *دمتي بعين الله عزيزتي،،*
> *تحياااااتي،،*



مواضيعي دائماً تتشرف بتواجدك الجميل
شذاوي
لاخلا ولاعدم منك خيتي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
تقبلي خالص التحايا المعطرة بالورد والياسمين ..
دمتِ بكل خير ..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أحس أنها لذيـــــــــــــذة مررررررررررررررررة
تسلمين يالهمووووسه عالطبخات المميزة
موفقة

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ياعمري عليكِ هموس كل يوم طبخه شكل 
الله يسلم دياتك على هالإبداع خيتوه ..
ولا ننحرم من أكلاتك الذيذه .. :cool: 

تقبلي تحياتي لكِ :: ياأحلى همس 

أختكِ : أمنياتووو  :rolleyes:

----------


## مريم المقدسة

تسللللللللللللللللللللللم إيدك

----------


## همس الصمت

> أحس أنها لذيـــــــــــــذة مررررررررررررررررة
> تسلمين يالهمووووسه عالطبخات المميزة
> موفقة



 
الله يسلمك ويسلم قلب غاليك يارب
ومن ناحية لذيذة
فهي لذيذة مرة مرة
الله يعطيك العافيه على التواجد الجميل ..
لاعدمتك في كل متصفحاتي ..
دمتِ بكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> ياعمري عليكِ هموس كل يوم طبخه شكل 
> الله يسلم دياتك على هالإبداع خيتوه ..
> ولا ننحرم من أكلاتك الذيذه .. 
> تقبلي تحياتي لكِ :: ياأحلى همس  
> أختكِ : أمنياتووو



 
هلا ومية مليون مرحبا
فيك يالغلا
وما أنحرم من تواجدك الجميل أبداً يارب
الله يعطيك العافيه يارب
تقبلي خالص التحايا ..
دمتِ بخير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> تسللللللللللللللللللللللم إيدك



 
الله يسلمك ويسلم محبيك يارب
الله يعطيك العافية يارب
على التواجد الجميل في متصفحي ..
دمتِ بكل خير ..

----------


## hope

يعطيك الف عــااافيه حبيبتي ع الوصفه الشهييه 


تسلم أيدك 


بنتظار جديدك


تحياااتي

----------


## زينبية الهوية

شو هالحركات هموسة تسلم يدك
فنانة في الطبخ الله يعطيش العافية

----------


## همس الصمت

> يعطيك الف عــااافيه حبيبتي ع الوصفه الشهييه 
> 
> 
> تسلم أيدك 
> 
> 
> بنتظار جديدك
> 
> 
> تحياااتي



 
الله يعافيك حبيبتي
لاعدمت تواجدك الجميل في متصفحي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ بكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> شو هالحركات هموسة تسلم يدك
> فنانة في الطبخ الله يعطيش العافية



 
الله يسلمك ويسلم قلب غاليك يارب
لاعدمت هالتواجد الجميل في متصفحي
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ بكل خير ..

----------


## &روح عابرة&

هلا هموس 

كما عتدنا على طبخك واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو :icon30: 

قريب تجي لي استعدي 

لضيافة نفسك هههههههههه

يعني الطبخ عليك 

تحياتي لك هموس

----------


## همس الصمت

> هلا هموس
> هلا وغلا 
> 
> كما عتدنا على طبخك واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
> قريب تجي لي استعدي 
> أنتِ تأمري  أمر
> وأنا عليّ التفيذ .. 
> لضيافة نفسك هههههههههه 
> يعني الطبخ عليك  
> تحياتي لك هموس



هلا والله بالغلا روح
نورتي صفحتي الغلا
أفتقدتك مرة 
من زمان ما شفت ردودك ..
الله لايحرمني من هالطلة الي تسعد قلبي
والله لايحرمني منك غلاتي أبد ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 

روعه يسلمو حبيبتي همووووووسه على هيك فطاير 

والله شهيتيني عليه

ما شاء الله تسلم الايادي

ان شاء الله اجربه قريبا

وجزاك الله خير 

دمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيك ألفـ عاافيه عَ الطرح الروعهـ* 

*لاعدمنآ الجديد* 

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## همس الصمت

> وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو 
> 
> روعه يسلمو حبيبتي همووووووسه على هيك فطاير  
> والله شهيتيني عليه 
> ما شاء الله تسلم الايادي 
> ان شاء الله اجربه قريبا 
> وجزاك الله خير  
> 
> دمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه



 
هلا وغلا بأم محمد
سعدت كثيراً بتواجدك الجميل
في متصفحي
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> *يعطيك ألفـ عاافيه عَ الطرح الروعهـ*  
> *لاعدمنآ الجديد*  
> 
> *تحيآتوو*



 
الله يعافيك يارب
شكر من الاعماق لهذا التواجد الجميل في كل متصفحاتي ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ...
لاعدمتكِ ..
دمت بخير ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

ياقلبي هموووس ،، لدلـ ح ـين أتذكر طـ ع ــمها ،، كانت لذيــذه وااايد ..


ويلي *_* عفر مارديت إلا يوم تذكرت إني آكلتها >> ههههههه ..


لا بـ ج ـد تـ س ـلم إيدينك ح ـبيبتي ..


وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ ألف ع ــافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> ياقلبي هموووس ،، لدلـ ح ـين أتذكر طـ ع ــمها ،، كانت لذيــذه وااايد .. 
> 
> ويلي *_* عفر مارديت إلا يوم تذكرت إني آكلتها >> ههههههه .. 
> 
> لا بـ ج ـد تـ س ـلم إيدينك ح ـبيبتي .. 
> 
> وربي يـ ع ـطيكِ ألف ع ــافيه .. 
> 
> دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..



 
شواقه حبيبة
عليكِ بالف عافية يارب 
وخلاص كل مرة أسوي شي برسل الك صحن
من عيوني  :wink: 
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*تسلمين قلبووو*

*لاعدمناكـ*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *تسلمين قلبووو*
> 
> 
> *لاعدمناكـ*



 
الله يسلمك حبيبتي
تشرفت كثيراً بتواجدك الجميل ..
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## ورده محمديه

_يم يمي_ 
_يسلموا مليون على الابداع_ 

_وتسلم ايدياتك الحلوه_ 
_بنتظار اطباقك الشهيه يالغلا_ 
_تحياتي الحارهـ_

----------


## همس الصمت

> _يم يمي_ 
> 
> _يسلموا مليون على الابداع_  
> _وتسلم ايدياتك الحلوه_ 
> _بنتظار اطباقك الشهيه يالغلا_ 
> _تحياتي الحارهـ_



 
هلا وغلا بورده محمدية
سعدت كثيراً بتواجدك الجميل
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------

